# slogan: Just do it



## Dedalo83

Hello All,

How can I translate a famous slogan?

"*Just do it"

thanks 
*


----------



## OldAvatar

You can't have a proper translation in Romanian, or at least one to sound good. Nike didn't even bother do translate it.
There are other examples of slogans which sounds awful in Romanian: One of them is _Drink Coca Cola_! In Romanian, it would be_ Beţi Coca Cola_, which would also mean Drunk Coca Cola. That's why they've chosen _Consume Coca Cola_ - Consumaţi Coca Cola!
PS: I hope it's clear that it wasn't my purpose to promote these two brands.


----------



## Dedalo83

Thanks  !!


----------



## GreatEscape

Hi Dedalo83,

I agree with OldAvatar, it's always hard to get a foreign translation of something like that, but depending on the translation context and target, I think you could attempt something like "Da-i inainte!" ("go ahead!") or "Indrazneste!" ("Dare!"). 

Hope this helps
Regards,
GE


----------

